# south east asia best looking skyscraper..



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*MARINA BAY SANDS SINGAPORE*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

by burcerneri


----------



## samson (Apr 12, 2004)

I would voted the sail, petronas twins tower, Telekom Tower and Bakrie


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

vote for bakrie tower


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*The Sail @ Marina Bay Singapore
*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/4986596700_906405baf7_b.jpg

*Marina Bay Sands Singapore*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5089145001_f37d045bf8_b.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

Some of Phils best looking twin towers...
*Pacific Plaza Towers, BGC, MM*


> Originally Posted by ugoki09


*St Francis Twin Towers, Ortigas, MM*


























http://lonjaurigue.wordpress.com/2010/12/08/st-francis-shangri-la-place-twin-towers/


















_by Alan David on Flickr_


----------



## deepblue01 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see Petronas having any rivalries


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

The Met


The Met by Tall High Rise, on Flickr


Anantara Bangkok Sathorn - The Met by WOHA by Xin Li 88, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

another building in Bangkok

Centara Grand Hotel

Centara Grand by laperlenoire, on Flickr

Sathorn Square

Sathorn Square by Kalboz, on Flickr

Park Venture and Okura Hotel

Okura Prestige Bangkok by Kalboz, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Millennium Residence

Millennium Residence @ Sukhumvit - Skyline by Horst Kiechle, on Flickr

Empire Tower

Bangkok, Empire Tower by Stewie1980, on Flickr

St.regis


----------



## screwdriver2 (Oct 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Some of Phils best looking twin towers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

It's *not* the Saigon Financial Tower, but the *BITEXCO* Financial Tower!!!
I prefer the BFT! 
















by jo.sau, on Flickr

by daihocsi, on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

Wisma 46
(By H&M)


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

*Bakrie Tower (By eurico)*


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

*Regatta (By Dochan)*


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Petronas, or Maha Nakhon if it ends up looking as good as the renders.


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

Marina sands bay..and Bakrie tower..awesome.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

My favorite n SE Asia is Petronas followed by Marina Bay Sands and Bitexco.:yes::cheers:


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

embassyofaudrey said:


> Marina sands bay..and Bakrie tower..awesome.


Bakrie looks hotter in day, not in the night, IMO.


















source


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

voted ptt..bakrie & telekom are hot too btw


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

EywaEywa said:


>


Without the O-like hotel tower, Regatta Jakarta complex looks quite ordinary IMO, still beautiful though. I don't know why they do not continue the project.


----------



## lepi bane (Oct 19, 2012)

hello there everybody!


----------



## lepi bane (Oct 19, 2012)

I am a new here.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Petronas Towers are one of the most overrated buildings in the world. I vote for regatta.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Petronas for sure.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Erran said:


> Without the O-like hotel tower, Regatta Jakarta complex looks quite ordinary IMO, still beautiful though. I don't know why they do not continue the project.


Ran out of budget?


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

My top 3.

1. Petronas Twin Towers








2. Bitexco








3. GT Tower
It's the one with yellow vertical lines.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Petronas, i think.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ Thank you, I'm glad you like our BFT. ^.^


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Some cool shots of the Bitexco Financial Tower, Saigon.

















src
IMG_4260 by Đăng Duy, on Flickr

Highest brother by Đăng Duy, on Flickr








source
HDR by Hoàng Versus, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hey, my friends....I made a new thread for southeast buildings....


----------

